# does size matter?



## Mr.Awkward (Jan 14, 2006)

so i've been seeing this girl for some time now, and things are getting pretty hot. I'm pretty sure that soon things will start getting sexual. As i was on the phone with her the other day she jokingly starts talking about the old foot size-penis size correlation and sort of asking me "sooo do you have big feet?"
All i could tell her is that i wish my feet were a little bigger if you know what I mean. This made me really insecure because I don't know how important penis size is to women. I have a feeling that to her, it could be important and she is a lot more experienced than I am. This just makes me feel like crap because I'm pretty low on the charts when it comes to size.

any opinions on this?


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hell if I know. :stu I've never had any complaints.

Just to be safe: learn how to use your mouth, boy. :twisted


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> As i was on the phone with her the other day she jokingly starts talking about the old foot size-penis size correlation and sort of asking me "sooo do you have big feet?"


I would have hung up on her for that.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

We need some women to chime in!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

> As i was on the phone with her the other day she jokingly starts talking about the old foot size-penis size correlation and sort of asking me "sooo do you have big feet?"


Just say you have slightly larger than average size, well maintained feet and you learned how to walk early using your right hand for balance :stu


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> We need some women to chime in!


It really depends on the woman but for my 2 cents... size really doens't matter at all. When I'm with a guy, it's because I want to be with him, not just his penis.

Btw, average size is roughly 5" and most guys are well within that range.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> > As i was on the phone with her the other day she jokingly starts talking about the old foot size-penis size correlation and sort of asking me "sooo do you have big feet?"
> 
> 
> I would have hung up on her for that.


 :haha


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It has some kind of evolutionary basis, like the male who can get the sperm closest to the egg is the more dominant/desirable etc. This is why gorillas and other apes have small dicks, because there is one dominant alpha male who does all the mating ergo no competition.

It's fair to say though it's not exactly going to destroy your relationship, very few people these days are actually willing to be that shallow.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> It has some kind of evolutionary basis, like the male who can get the sperm closest to the egg is the more dominant/desirable etc. This is why gorillas have small dicks, because there is one dominant alpha male who does all the mating ergo no competition.
> 
> It's fair to say though it's not exactly going to destroy your relationship, very few people these days are actually willing to be that shallow.


it probably doesnt matter that much, unless we're talking like, an inch. that might not work out for you


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

an inch??

next you'll be telling me that breaking 100 seconds isn't an impressive record


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Don't sweat it at all. Looking at her comment, what she really wanted to say is she wants to have sex with you. She probably doesn't care about your size and you're probably average anyways.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> an inch??
> 
> next you'll be telling me that breaking 100 seconds isn't an impressive record


im not discounting the 100 seconds....thats a feat.
med-free though, ssris are illegal,like steroids, when going for duration records.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Lick it! *

*Lick It (Unedited) Lyrics*

aah. This song takes me back. :twisted


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

If you hung like a light switch, it might be a problem. I'm hung like a horse with ADD, so I wouldn't know about that stuff.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You shoulda told her that sometimes your footprints get mistaken for the sasquatch.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

this thread took a HS-locker-room turn in the blink of an eye


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

instil said:


> this thread took a HS-locker-room turn in the blink of an eye


I tried to offer some helpful advice. Even offered some helpful mood music (Lick It!).

Can't say I didn't try to help, because I did.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm a guy so I don't know, but I think everything that we (men and women) wonder about mattering, matters. Looks, weight, money, skin, teeth, whatever. On some level even the most sheltered among us knows this. Lots of things "matter", and still, most people fall deeply in love with people who are lacking in these areas that "matter". That I'm pretty sure about.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

She won't be complainin when the beds a rockin :evil


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Ya it matters. Woman that say otherwise are just being considerate I think . But theres a whole lot more to sex than just your penis size....



BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> Hell if I know. :stu I've never had any complaints.
> 
> Just to be safe: learn how to use your mouth, boy. :twisted


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

leppardess said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > We need some women to chime in!
> ...


I agree. And I think it's more about how you use it. If you're crappy in bed, a big penis won't save you (and it might be a bad thing, since from what I've heard being rammed in the cervix _hurts_!).


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

For whatever it's worth, I think _hand_ size is a better "gauge." :lol


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

ladybugs said:


> For whatever it's worth, I think _hand_ size is a better "gauge." :lol


is that some women's insde joke?


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

instil said:


> ladybugs said:
> 
> 
> > For whatever it's worth, I think _hand_ size is a better "gauge." :lol
> ...


Honestly, I wasn't being facetious. And I've heard other women say the same thing...


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*waves giant foam finger*
How are ya?


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

HA! That was funny! :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

ladybugs said:


> For whatever it's worth, I think _hand_ size is a better "gauge." :lol


Actually, no it isn't.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> ladybugs said:
> 
> 
> > For whatever it's worth, I think _hand_ size is a better "gauge." :lol
> ...


yea, hes correct.... I mean, he has huge hands...yet....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

instil said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > ladybugs said:
> ...


Actually, what I was getting at is I have small hands, yet....


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


too late pinky


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

lol I can see a measuring contest coming on...

*runs away and hides* lol


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> We need some women to chime in!


You need to find one that likes sex first...


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Lyric Suite said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > We need some women to chime in!
> ...


Huh?


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

good point. people scared of intimacy are hardly authorities on the subject of sex.

this thread lost its way a looooong time ago anyway...if it was even serious to begin with.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> ladybugs said:
> 
> 
> > For whatever it's worth, I think _hand_ size is a better "gauge." :lol
> ...


I recall hearing some research that said the length of a guys ring finger I believe is a gauge in some relation to testosterone. I don't recall if it is the length of the finger in general or if it is the length of the finger in relation to the middle finger?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

In response, it probably depends on the woman. Just like some guys have to have a woman with size "d" breasts.


----------



## Mr.Awkward (Jan 14, 2006)

wow thanks so much people, I didn't expect this many posts....i think i may have created a monster. Ok since although i feel embarassed by saying this, here it goes...I am 5 inches in lenght, oh god there i've said it. If this is average than I guess I'm not as upset, but i have a feeling that this is on a very low end of the average spectrum.

and as for the people who are saying that it isnt how deep you fish, it's how you wiggle your worm, well, ladies and gentlemen I am still a virgin so I can't really rely on any techniques i might have learned in the past...oh god this is eating me alive people...im such a nervous mess


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, Mr. Awkward, you sound pretty average to me. (That isn't on the low end of the "average spectrum" at all. Every other guy who's told you HIS size without you seeing anything was likely LYING.) :lol 

But really, if it's biologically adequate, it doesn't matter much to the whole process. Trust me. Her pleasure doesn't much come from stimulation INSIDE ... it's more from friction on the OUTSIDE. So as long as it stays where it needs to be, it'll work out. 

Besides, if you're really too nervous about your performance to make it work the first time, there are other things you can do.  And she'd probably like them. Read up on stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw those lyrics!
"Baby work it, baby work it" :lol

Ah well, basically - I wouldn't think it would be any of her business. It doesn't sound like you inferred about her chest, so.....

I think you ought to appreciate what you were given, and not give two cents about what she thinks if she doesn't like you for you. :yes


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr.Awkward said:


> wow thanks so much people, I didn't expect this many posts....i think i may have created a monster. Ok since although i feel embarassed by saying this, here it goes...I am 5 inches in lenght, oh god there i've said it. If this is average than I guess I'm not as upset, but i have a feeling that this is on a very low end of the average spectrum.
> 
> and as for the people who are saying that it isnt how deep you fish, it's how you wiggle your worm, well, ladies and gentlemen I am still a virgin so I can't really rely on any techniques i might have learned in the past...oh god this is eating me alive people...im such a nervous mess


So you talking 5 inches fully excited ya or?...its no big deal (no pun intended). I always thought the average was around 6 myself, and most guys are around that. Since its your first time, just have fun with it...Dont think about it too much, dont worry about trying to impress her, and just enjoy it.

If shes willing, try and cover as many bases as you can...that means using more than willy  That tongue can really do some amazing things...

Woman like being kissed so be liberal with it, be sensual and so on.

Haha mate youll be right when the moment strikes....let nature take its course, and like I said..."Enjoy It!"


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

I watched some show on the Discovery channel awhile back and part of it was going over the myth that foot size and penis size have some correlation, which, as we all know hopefully, they dispelled as a lie. The only correlation they found between any body part and the penis was wider fingers generally meant a wider penis. 

Also on the show they went over how to tell how strong a hit of testosterone you got in the womb, its the length of your ring finger in relation to your pointer finger. The longer the ring finger is, the larger the hit of testosterone you got. (Though they didn't test to see if this had any affect on penis size) what they did test were track atheletes, the ones with the larger testosterone hit generally were better atheletes. Which of course isn't suprising since more testosterone= stronger muscles and cardiovascular system. But they also found that though it was important, it obviously wasn't the tell all factor, because atheletes without large amounts of testostorone were winning sometimes, just on average those with more did better.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Funny how guys are embarrassed to talk about their penis size yet we women have no problem sharing our bra size :lol

If it makes you feel any better, the minimum a woman needs is 1 inch since only the first inch of her vagina has most of the sensitive nerve endings. If you're small, it just means you need to do more...err...work.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

stellar said:


> If you're small, it just means you need to do more...err...work.





BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> *Lick It (Unedited) Lyrics*


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Yea, I'm afraid to click on the link and read the lyrics :lol

Oh who am I kidding *clicks link*...

...oh mon dieu! 

Okay, I wanted to hear what the song sounds like. Did a search on iTunes and the first three hits were of a woman saying "lick it more", a gay man saying "lick it", and a straight man saying "lick it", bwahahaah. And yes, the song (which doesn't sound bad actually) is there if anyone wants to d/l it. lol.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

There is a sex forum at the Connections message board.


----------

